# pLeAsE hElP Me BuIlD mY gAmInG CoMPuTeR?



## striker

These are the recommended and minimum to be able to run Oblivion. I Want to build a gamming comp. that can run this game smoothly. So my question is can you help me by telling me everything I need to be able to run this game nice and smooth. I mean eveything  that take to build a computer, the CASE, the POWER SUPPLY, the CPU, the COOLING FANS, the MOTHERBOARD, the MEMORY, the VIDEO CARD, the LCD MONITOR, the HARD DRIVE, the OPTICAL DRIVE, the SOUND, and any thing else that can help me now btter what I should buy to build a pretty good gamming computer. And the price range is up to $1000,oo. I wil vary much aprriciate it. Let the challenge begin. 

THE RECOMMENDED: 

3 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor 1 GB System RAM ATI X800 series, NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series, or higher video card 

THE Minimum System Requirements: 

Windows XP 512MB System RAM 2 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor 128MB Direct3D compatible video card and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver 8x DVD-ROM drive 4.6 GB free hard disk space DirectX 9.0c (included) DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card Keyboard, Mouse 

Supported Video Card Chipsets: 


ATI X1900 series

ATI X1800 series

ATI X1600 series

ATI X1300 series

ATI X850 series

ATI x800 series

ATI x700 series

ATI x600 series

ATI Radeon 9800 series

ATI Radeon 9700 series

ATI Radeon 9600 series

ATI Radeon 9500 series

NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series

NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series

NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series

NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series

NVIDIA GeForce FX series


----------



## Skizzor

Wow everytime I come on here I always see a new thread made by you involving building your computer.

Go with a AMD Athlon 64 series, better for gaming.
Or if you want multi-tasking get Intel.
Remember that the scales are different so dont think intel is better.
Get a least over a 100$ mobo, but make sure its the right socket for your CPU.
I say 2gb ram, and at least a 120GB 7,200RPM h/d.
Also get a nivida 7800GT.
Also make sure you have a good power case, for example a 500W


----------



## m3incorp

I will have to say that you should read through the forums. There are many answers to your questions and all are right in their own way. ONLY you can decide based on budget, what you really need/want. I wouldn't build a computer based on ONE game. Now if you mean gaming in general, again do a little researching and reading. There are a lot of great recommendations, surely something will fit what you want. 

BTW, Your Caps/Lower Case Subject line may cause some people to just skip on by, if you know what I mean. If you are 6 years or younger, then it is fine.


----------



## striker

m3incorp said:
			
		

> I will have to say that you should read through the forums. There are many answers to your questions and all are right in their own way. ONLY you can decide based on budget, what you really need/want. I wouldn't build a computer based on ONE game. Now if you mean gaming in general, again do a little researching and reading. There are a lot of great recommendations, surely something will fit what you want.



I pick Oblivion b/c that game is vary dammanding, so If I can build a comp that can handale that game. Then it can handle any other game.


----------



## LithiumSunset

Well, oblivion is a demanding game and you need graphics horsepower to run it. One thing that is nice about it too is, it's written for dual core. I have no idea what your budget is so, i'll do my best for you. I'll throw some parts for an Intel machine first, one that I use to play oblivion on and it rocks. Then, i'll give you the specs for my AMD Opteron machine. 

In the gaming world and to be honest, it really doesn't matter what processor you use. Yes, you'll get less framerates using Intels in some games but, as long as you have a good graphics platform, it really doesn't matter. If I could show you oblivion on my two primary gamers here, you won't see a difference at all. 

Here goes, Intel first:

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131534

Processor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116238

Graphics:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150139

Newegg is currently out of stock on this graphics card. Zipzoomfly is also. Not sure who has it currently if anybody. 

Power supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103932

I use this unit in both of my primary machines. 

Memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820146567

I overclock so, I use higher speed memory and happen to like micron ICs. They overclock nicely. 

Processor Cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118115

Anyway, you get the picture. This machine plays and does anything I throw at it with ease. 


Here's my AMD system that I also game on.

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136166

This board is a great enthusiast board. The overclocking features are endless. 

Processor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103588

The Opteron series use a larger cache and tend to overclock better than their X2 counterparts. 

Graphics:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150139

Same power supply as my Intel machine. 

Memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820148009

Again, micron ICs and overclocking headroom. 

Processor Cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118223


I have dual monitors on each machine. All of them are Samsung 19 inch 930b. I caught them on sale when Samsung phased them out so I bought em up. 

Anyway, either of these two machines will do a nice job for you. The AMD machine is cheaper to build and would fit your budget a little better if that's an issue.


----------



## striker

LithiumSunset if you had two pick wich one is better what will you pick? Also what kind of case should I get, and what kind of hard drive and optical drive do you have for both you computers. And what kind of power supply are you using for you AMD. Thank you for the links. That really helps.


----------



## LithiumSunset

striker said:
			
		

> LithiumSunset if you had two pick wich one is better what will you pick? Also what kind of case should I get, and what kind of hard drive and optical drive do you have for both you computers. And what kind of power supply are you using for you AMD. Thank you for the links. That really helps.



Well, in all reality, it's brand loyalty really. They both do very well and handle anything I throw their way. I kinda play with the AMD machine more I guess and it's cheaper so, the AMD is probably more along the lines of performance/budget. 

I use the same power supply in both machines. 

I have three Chieftec Dragon cases left and I will continue to use the ones i've got. 

http://www.chieftec.com/products/Workcolor/Dragon.htm
http://www.directron.com/dragon3.html

I also have one of these which I really like and will probably use from now on though. 

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/Products.aspx?pid=1083

As far as drives go, I normally use Western Digital Raptor for programs and performance. Then I use Seagates for storage. 

I use Lite-On DVD burners in both machines.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106256

and I use Lite-On DVD ROMs for movies while playing games or working.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106028

Here's a pic of my AMD machine setup.
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f16/Luminaris/Setup/?action=view&current=CurrentSetup1.jpg


----------



## striker

Thanks. Do you have links for the harddrives?


----------



## striker

Is that all the hardware I need to build a computer?


----------



## Geoff

striker said:
			
		

> Is that all the hardware I need to build a computer?


Im not sure what post your referring to, but you need this hardware for a gaming pc:

CPU
Motherboard
Video Card
Hard Drive
Memory (RAM)
Optical Drive
Power Supply
Case
Cooling fans


----------



## striker

Thanks.


----------



## Lax

From now on use this thread and this thread along to discuss your computer and future builds. Any other threads created will be deleted.


----------



## striker

fine.


----------



## jimmymac

striker....maybe you could post what your current system choices are copy and paste the follwing and pop in what your decision is now filling in for each

CPU - 

Motherboard - 

Memory - 

PSU - 

Hard drive - 

Video card - 

Optical drive - 

Case - 

and from there people can give you some input on what they think of each part and what you could change.

I understand that your looking for gaming and oblivion seems to be a game of choice. What is your budget for the system?


----------



## striker

Can this play oblivion snoothly? And any other suggestions? I'm also trying to lower the price, so if you can tell me of anthing else that can run Oblivion smooth, but if it is cheaper than what I have now can you please give me a link to that item. Here are the Oblivion recomadations? 

 RECOMMENDED:

3 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor 1 GB System RAM ATI X800 series, NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series, or higher video card 

Minimum System Requirements: 

Windows XP 512MB System RAM 2 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor 128MB Direct3D compatible video card and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver 8x DVD-ROM drive 4.6 GB free hard disk space DirectX 9.0c (included) DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card Keyboard, Mouse

Here is what I got so far. 

AMD COMPUTER.

Motherboard
1) DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce4 SLI     ATX AMD Motherboard $179.99

Processor
2) AMD Opteron 165 Denmark 1GHz HT 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket 939 Dual Core Processor $325.00

Video Card
3) XFX PV-T71G-UDE7 GeForce 7900 GT EXTREME (520MHz) 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card $315.00

Memory
4) Crucial Technology Ballistix 1GB (2 x 512MB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM Unbuffered DDR 500 (PC 4000) Dual Channel Kit System Memory $125.00

Fan
5) ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro Cooling Fan with Heatsink $33.99

Power Supply
6) Antec TruePower 2.0 TP2-550 EPS12V ATX12V 550W Power Supply 115/230 V UL, TUV, CB, FCC CLASS B, CUL $93.99

Hard Drive
7) Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600JS 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive – OEM $71.00

Optical Drive
8) SONY Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 5X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2M Cache ATAPI/E-IDE 16X DVD±R DVD Burner With 5X DVD-RAM Write – OEM $37.99

Total: $1181.96

Also what is a good case to get for this?


----------



## Geoff

Just to let you know, your motherboard doesnt natively support the Opteron series CPU's.

If you want that motherboard, you need to check and see if there is a BIOS available that supports Opterons.


----------



## jimmymac

possibly change cpu to an althlon x2 4200 @$355

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103547

should be plenty for your needs although if you want to reduce the price a bit i would possibly suggest going single core Althlon 64 (3800+ or something) I say that because i gather gaming is what you want and not much else so you might not take full benefit of a dual core CPU


memory needs to be DDR400 and DDR500 isnt supported so try

Crucial Technology Ballistix 1GB (2 x 512MB) @$95

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820148007



Just my thoughts, am sure others here will know better than I


----------



## striker

Can some of you just tell me all the types of hardware that I need to run a AMD comuter that can handle Oblivion 's RECOMMENDED Requirements that is in a price range of a $1,000.oo. Please.

RECOMMENDED:

3 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor 1 GB System RAM ATI X800 series, NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series, or higher video card 

Minimum System Requirements: 

Windows XP 512MB System RAM 2 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor 128MB Direct3D compatible video card and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver 8x DVD-ROM drive 4.6 GB free hard disk space DirectX 9.0c (included) DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card Keyboard, Mouse

If you do this than I don't need to keep asking dumb questions all the time.


----------



## Dr Studly

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ 1GHz HT Socket 939 Processor - $212
 Mobo: ASUS A8N5X ATX AMD Motherboard - $80
 Ram: CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB DDR 400 (PC3200)- $70
 Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X850XT 256MB - $168
 Sound Card: SABRENT SBT-SP6C Sound Card - $8
 Harddrive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 SATA 120GB - $69
 Optical Drive: NEC 16X DVD±R DVD Burner Silver - $36
 Keyboard&Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop Black Wired Keyboard w/ mouse - $20
 OS: Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2 - $90
 Monitor: X2Gen MG17R / 17" / SXGA 1280 x 1024 / Black / LCD Monitor with Speakers - $140
 PSU: Rosewill RP550-2 550W Power Supply - $64
 Case:ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Computer Case With Side Panel Window - $52
...$1010... u'll survive...

a Athlon 3700+ at 2.2GHz for your purposes is more than equivalent to a Pentium processor at 3GHz...


----------



## Geoff

i would go with an X2 3800+ if you can afford it.


----------



## striker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> i would go with an X2 3800+ if you can afford it.



What type of hardware is that???


----------



## LithiumSunset

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, your motherboard doesnt natively support the Opteron series CPU's.
> 
> If you want that motherboard, you need to check and see if there is a BIOS available that supports Opterons.



If your referring to his choice of the DFI SLI Expert board, yes, it does support Opterons right out of the box without a BIOS update.


----------



## LithiumSunset

> memory needs to be DDR400 and DDR500 isnt supported so try



DFIs support up to DDR550 for socket 939 without BIOS updates usually. I'm running DDR500 right now @278Mhz with 3-3-3-7 timings.


----------



## striker

Thank you Encore4More. So this will run Oblivion nice and smooth?


----------



## Dr Studly

striker said:
			
		

> Thank you Encore4More. So this will run Oblivion nice and smooth?


yes


----------



## striker

Encore4More said:
			
		

> yes



this Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X850XT 256MB

isn't that kind of low for oblivion, or will it do just fine? I want no lag, even if it costs a little more.


----------



## Geoff

LithiumSunset said:
			
		

> DFIs support up to DDR550 for socket 939 without BIOS updates usually. I'm running DDR500 right now @278Mhz with 3-3-3-7 timings.


Is it oc'd to DDR500?  Because it cant run it at DDR500 stock.


----------



## Dr Studly

striker said:
			
		

> this Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X850XT 256MB
> 
> isn't that kind of low for oblivion, or will it do just fine? I want no lag, even if it costs a little more.


i don't think it will lag... the x850xt series is *very* good... if you are willing to spend a bit more.... this would be a reeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy nice video card... but that would cut into your budget... it is about $100 more than the other one... but it is REALLY nice... IMO it is the only upgrade from the x850xt that is REALLY worth it...




			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Is it oc'd to DDR500?  Because it cant run it at DDR500 stock.


stay on topic guys


----------



## Geoff

LithiumSunset said:
			
		

> If your referring to his choice of the DFI SLI Expert board, yes, it does support Opterons right out of the box without a BIOS update.





			
				newegg said:
			
		

> CPU Socket Type Socket 939
> CPU Type Athlon 64 FX/Athlon 64/Athlon X2
> FSB 1000MHz Hyper Transport (2000 MT/s)



Newegg and DFI's website both dont say anything about opterons.  But i see that you have the same mobo and an opteron, so i dont know whats going on.

And encore4more, asking if the mobo supports DDR500 is relevent.


----------



## LithiumSunset

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Is it oc'd to DDR500?  Because it cant run it at DDR500 stock.[/QUOTE
> 
> DDR500 is designed to run at DDR500 for overclocking. It allows you to run your dividers at a 1:1 ratio once you take your FSB up.


----------



## striker

Encore4More said:
			
		

> i don't think it will lag... the x850xt series is *very* good... if you are willing to spend a bit more.... this would be a reeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy nice video card... but that would cut into your budget... it is about $100 more than the other one... but it is REALLY nice... IMO it is the only upgrade from the x850xt that is REALLY worth it...



 If you can send me a link to it, then I would now more or less if I want it.


----------



## Dr Studly

striker said:
			
		

> If you can send me a link to it, then I would now more or less if I want it.


the x850xt is what i had originally configured for you, and here is the one that is  the beast feast that is $100 more:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102698


----------



## LithiumSunset

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Newegg and DFI's website both dont say anything about opterons.  But i see that you have the same mobo and an opteron, so i dont know whats going on.
> 
> And encore4more, asking if the mobo supports DDR500 is relevent.



Opterons will run on socket 939 as, they are socket 939 chips. Some Opterons are socket 940 and of course, they won't run on socket 939. 

Now as far as the memory goes, DDR-400 thru DDR-550 will run on a socket 939 board. You can always run higher speed memory on the board provided it will handle it. If you look at any Intel chipset for their motherboards, you will always see two or more RAM speeds. This is because they will run those types of RAM. All socket 939 boards by default run DDR400 which puts it at 200Mhz which is the same as the HTT speed. 

Once you start overclocking the processor, you raise the FSB speed which raises the HTT speed therefore, raising the speed of the memory. The problem with running DDR400 memory unless it's really good memory, you'll run out of steam quickly if your trying to run a 1:1 FSB/RAM ratio. The way to get around that is allow yourself headroom by installing DDR500 or higher RAM. Otherwise, you have to use dividers which really isn't the worst thing to do but, you'll never get any more speed out of the memory.


----------



## striker

Encore4More said:
			
		

> the x850xt is what i had originally configured for you, and here is the one that is  the beast feast that is $100 more:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102698



that will make it $1128. this other one it won't mess with any of the other stuff you configuard for me?


----------



## Dr Studly

striker said:
			
		

> that will make it $1128. this other one it won't mess with any of the other stuff you configuard for me?


no it wont... it will work with the other stuff i configured 

and guys... the ram thing is irrelevant since he seems to already be getting the DDR400 CORSAIR ValueSelect 1gb...


----------



## striker

what kind of computer do you have encore4more?


----------



## striker

will that type of computer last me for a few years before it is no good for the new game of the future???


----------



## Jet

striker said:
			
		

> will that type of computer last me for a few years before it is no good for the new game of the future???



No. There is no such thing as the future proof pc.


----------



## striker

Jet said:
			
		

> No. There is no such thing as the future proof pc.



I ment like for good year or 2 before I have to do some major upgrades for it.


----------



## dragoon38900

> the x850xt is what i had originally configured for you, and here is the one that is the beast feast that is $100 more:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102698


Im really sorry for going off topic, but i really need to know..., which is better, that or the video card in my sig? (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150139)
And if the difference is small, then would it be worth getting that instead, saving me money so i can afford shipping...?


----------



## Dr Studly

> striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will that type of computer last me for a few years before it is no good for the new game of the future???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> striker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ment like for good year or 2 before I have to do some major upgrades for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 really depends what type of technology comes out... i'd say it might last 2 years without major upgrading if you got one of these processors
and added another stick of the RAM i suggested... but really that would be dishonoring ur budget alot... i suggest you get the original system i suggested for you but with the 2nd video card i suggested... then sometime mebbe in a year or 2 get one of these processors and another gb of ram... unless you really do have money to spend... but to be more future proof you would have to get one of these and another GB of ram...



			
				Jet said:
			
		

> No. There is no such thing as the future proof pc.


depends on what we define as future proof obviosly nothing will last forever... but somethings will last longer than other things...


			
				dragoon38900 said:
			
		

> Im really sorry for going off topic, but i really need to know..., which is better, that or the video card in my sig? (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150139)
> And if the difference is small, then would it be worth getting that instead, saving me money so i can afford shipping...?


that is what PMs are for, for future reference.... those 2 video cards are a very evenly matched... the one that u gave me a link to might be slightly better... but way beyond this guys price range and IMO it wouldn't be worth it for him...



			
				striker said:
			
		

> what kind of computer do you have encore4more?


it is in my signature... i would have something better but money is an issue for a 14 year old (turning 15 in a few days)... my new years resolution is to be able to save over this year to buy a $1300 rig... gona be hard


----------



## striker

Cool I found this guy that is a friend of my friend, and he said that he we help me build my computer.


----------



## Dr Studly

striker said:
			
		

> Cool I found this guy that is a friend of my friend, and he said that he we help me build my computer.


cool, are you gona use that parts i suggested?


----------



## striker

Yea, he told me that they were good parts. should I get a Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 pro, b/c you never told me what kind a fan to get. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dr Studly

striker said:
			
		

> Yea, he told me that they were good parts. should I get a Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 pro, b/c you never told me what kind a fan to get. Thanks for all the help.


 that fan is made for putting it on a processor... your processor already comes with a fan&heatsink... so unless you are gona do some overclocking, the the fans and heatsink that come withthe processor will be more than fine... and if you do plan to overlocking the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 pro is a good choice... but, yea. If you don't overclock, what you have is baisically fine... your case comes with 2 80mm fans, your processor comes with its fan and heatsink, and your video card has its own fan and heatsink on it... if you want to put a fan in, you could put in a 120mm fan and i think you will be more than fine... this would be a good choice (cus it matches ur case and other fans, works nicely, and has good reviews...)

i'm goin to bed now... goodnight everyone...


----------



## TEKKA

ohh encore4more that sounds crazy to me cuz its 2:40PM here in Australia.  have a goooood sleep..


----------



## striker

I didn't know that. Goodnight.


----------



## liquidshadow

Processor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103562 $295
Motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136158 $169
Video Card - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814142052 $158
HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822136010 $95
RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227210 $141 after rebate
PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817189003 $43
DVD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827152058 $37
Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119068 $43
$981
Added a dual-core, 2 gigs of RAM. The video card will unlock to a X850XT with little work. Downright beats Encore's setup, no offense to him (it was a good setup by the way).


----------



## Dr Studly

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> Processor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103562 $295
> Motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136158 $169
> Video Card - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814142052 $158
> HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822136010 $95
> RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820227210 $141 after rebate
> PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817189003 $43
> DVD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827152058 $37
> Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119068 $43
> $981
> Added a dual-core, 2 gigs of RAM. The video card will unlock to a X850XT with little work. Downright beats Encore's setup, no offense to him (it was a good setup by the way).


no, it wouldn't beat mine... it doesn't have a monitor  
he needed a monitor and keyboard fit into his budget buddy...
if he didn't need a monitor or keyboard or mouse, i could configure something way better than that or wut u just did


----------



## Geoff

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> Added a dual-core, 2 gigs of RAM. The video card will unlock to a X850XT with little work.


The new one is laser cut, you need to find an older one in order to unlock the pipes.


----------



## Dr Studly

and it doesn't really matter, cus he needed a monitor and keyboard fit into that budget to...


----------



## liquidshadow

Oh ok.
EDIT: Could get a cheaper motherboard and 1 gig to fit monitor.


----------



## liquidshadow

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> The new one is laser cut, you need to find an older one in order to unlock the pipes.


The reviews on newegg still say that it's unlockable.


----------



## Geoff

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> The reviews on newegg still say that it's unlockable.


How new are those?  Because i was looking at getting that a few months ago but i found out that the new ones are laser cut.

... Unless they made a new model that isnt laser cut...


----------



## liquidshadow

Newest review that says you can open is on 3/26/2006


----------



## striker

*Encore*



			
				Encore4More said:
			
		

> he needed a monitor and keyboard fit into his budget buddy...
> if he didn't need a monitor or keyboard or mouse, i could configure something way better than that or wut u just did



If I could use the monitor,the keyboard,the mouse,the sound card,the floopy, and the the fan off of my old emachine. Can I add it onto your setup Encore? And if I can What can you improve with you setup?


----------



## Dr Studly

striker said:
			
		

> If I could use the monitor,the keyboard,the mouse,the sound card,the floopy, and the the fan off of my old emachine. Can I add onto your setup Encore? And if I can What can you improve with you setup?


 DANGET!!!! WHY DIDN"T U SAY THAT!!! of course u could...lol

use your:monitor, keyboard, mouse, sound card, and floppy...

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor - $355
Mobo: ASUS A8N5X ATX AMD Motherboard - $76
RAM: CORSAIR ValueSelect 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR 400 (PC3200) - $140
Video Card: eVGA Geforce 7800GS -  $284
Harddrive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 80GB - $50
PSU: Rosewill RP550-2 550W Power Supply - $64
Case: ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Computer Case - $60

- $1010
o well...


----------



## striker

Encore4More said:
			
		

> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor - $355
> Mobo: ASUS A8N5X ATX AMD Motherboard - $76
> RAM: CORSAIR ValueSelect 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR 400 (PC3200) - $140
> Video Card: eVGA Geforce 7800GS -  $284
> Harddrive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 80GB - $50
> PSU: Rosewill RP550-2 550W Power Supply - $64
> Case: ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Computer Case - $60
> 
> - $1010
> o well...



So this is the new setup? Sorry I thought I could not use emachine parts.


----------



## striker

Where is the optial Drive?


----------



## liquidshadow

A few changes - Encore what do you think?
Case: Cooler Master Centurion $43.99
PSU: Xclio 450BL $43
GPU: Leadtek 7900GT Extreme $305
RAM: OCZ 2GB Platinum $141


----------



## ceewi1

Encore4More said:
			
		

> DANGET!!!! WHY DIDN"T U SAY THAT!!! of course u could...lol
> 
> use your:monitor, keyboard, mouse, sound card, and floppy...
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor - $355
> Mobo: ASUS A8N5X ATX AMD Motherboard - $76
> RAM: CORSAIR ValueSelect 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR 400 (PC3200) - $140
> Video Card: eVGA Geforce 7800GS -  $284
> Harddrive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 80GB - $50
> PSU: Rosewill RP550-2 550W Power Supply - $64
> Case: ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Computer Case - $60
> 
> - $1010
> o well...


This setup is incompatible - the 7800GS is an AGP card.  With liquidshadow's modifications it looks good, though.


----------



## striker

What will an agp do to the setup?


----------



## Dr Studly

ceewi1 said:
			
		

> This setup is incompatible - the 7800GS is an AGP card.  With liquidshadow's modifications it looks good, though.


o SHOOT! how did i not noticed that??? i am now embarressed for life... reall bad mistake


----------



## striker

Encore4More said:
			
		

> o SHOOT! how did i not noticed that??? i am now embarressed for life... reall bad mistake



lol. Good thing I didn't buy.


----------



## Dr Studly

i just PMed u about fixing the video card...

i told him to get a X1800XT... reall sorry bout the video card mixup


----------



## striker

Thanks for all the help encore.


----------



## Dr Studly

ur welcome



2nd time i was thanked on CF today!


----------



## dannyjjang

++++shipping and TAx


----------



## striker

the shipping and tax is only $7.oo more. Thats no big deal.


----------



## SpeedDevil817

you never want to go cheap on the power supply and motherboard for a hardcore gaming pc from what ive heard and seen...

EDIT: says the computer illiterate guy with 5 posts


----------



## striker

eveyone has told me that that psu is just fine.


----------



## striker

Do I need a better psu


----------



## ceewi1

It will be fine to power your system.  Great value with the rebate as well.


----------



## striker

this is going to take forever to buy.


----------

